# 50 frame woodman honey extractor



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

I have one and it works fine. No problems with it.


----------



## jeremy c (Jun 7, 2010)

What should one pay for it? they say it is veary clean no rust .


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

I picked up a used 1400 for $400 and it works great!


----------



## jeremy c (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats a bargan for your 1400,I cant seem to find a decent used extractor but I passed on the woodman when I got there it was missing some parts and was not in good shape,Doe you know were any other 1400s are for sale?


----------

